# Rockler Mortise Machine Table And Fence



## Rick Dennington

Greetings Dane:

I bought the exact table and fence from Rockler a month or so ago. I put it on my Delta Mortiser, and like you said, it works great. Big improvement over the small 8"x 13" that came on the mortiser. Don't know why I didn't do it a long time ago. I was going to do a review on it, but never got to it. Got too busy doing other projects, instead…..... lol. Thanks fore the review.


----------



## richgreer

I also have the JBM-5 and I have known almost from the day I bought it that I had to do something about the fence, table and hold downs. I did not know about this Rockler option. Thank you.

I chose the Jet because it runs at a slower rpm than most other bench top units. With some real improvement in the table and fence this could become a pretty good machine.


----------

